
Ask HN: Easiest document management system for a small business? - brightball
My wife&#x27;s small service business has a long time admin who&#x27;s retiring and to this point, everything has basically just been on his laptop. His duties are being spread to other people at the company who are being promoted but it&#x27;s not all going to one person who can just be handed &quot;the laptop&quot;.<p>These people bounce between 2 small offices. Ideally, I would like to have some type of document management system that can help them keep things in sync but restrict access on a per-person basis. I was initially thinking Dropbox but one of the computers is a front desk computer that other people will sub in on from time to time. For documents like Quickbooks, for example, I&#x27;d want password access every time the file was opened.<p>Any suggestions? I haven&#x27;t looked at these systems in about 8 years.
======
srpeck
As Microsoft-hesitant as I am, Office 365 handles this use case well, bundling
a lot of additional functionality into their subscriptions (Email, Office,
etc.) that decreases the administrative load on a small business. SharePoint
with a well-maintained access control list would cover what you mentioned.

If you have truly sensitive information and/or regulations involved, you can
layer RMS (Microsoft's DRM solution, could be additional purchase depending on
subscription level) on top of SharePoint and get document-level encryption
that follows files around and enforces your ACLs elsewhere. It uses your
identity instead of a per-document password, which is a nicer UX.

~~~
brightball
After researching this a little bit and because we're almost entirely a Mac
office, I'm going to evaluate OS X Server for it. It LOOKS like it will give
us what I'm looking for.

With a $20 price tag, I'm going to give it a shot first before I go the
Sharepoint / 365 route. That will be next on the list though.

We're currently using Rackspace hosted email ($2 / user) so the Rackspace
Sharepoint might be a good fit for us.

Thanks for the info.

------
SeaDude
I setup all smally businesses like this with a Google Apps account. Gmail
(with your business domain if you have one), Drive for all docs and sharing.
Its really easy to administer.

Its $5/month/user. Ideal for up to 10 people with insensitive (google eyes)
content.

------
znt
My friend runs this company called Documentica, I can put you in touch if you
are interested: [http://documentica.com/](http://documentica.com/)

I think they have released version 1.0 now.

------
YoAdrian
You should look into something like Sharepoint for this functionality.
[http://sharepoint.rackspace.com/](http://sharepoint.rackspace.com/)

------
cdnsteve
Use Google apps. Comes with drive for uploading stuff, word, excel,
presentation stuff that allows real time editing. Always in sync.

------
saluki
Go with Google Apps . . .

------
gt565k
Google Drive...

------
ausjke
owncloud seems a good fit.

